# Trailer Ties



## Sianora (Sep 29, 2010)

I use the nylon original type trailer ties, my friend has switched over to the bungee type ties, we have already had a mare bust one of those, which she is a mare that is known to pull back and bust about anything. I believe I heard something on these new bungee type ties but cant remember exactly what that was, anyone have any thoughts on the two different trailer ties?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the nylon ones with velcro in the middle and a quick release on the end

Google Image Result for http://www.sporthorseproducts.com/images/EIP002--tie-safe.jpg


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sianora said:


> I use the nylon original type trailer ties, my friend has switched over to the bungee type ties, we have already had a mare bust one of those, which she is a mare that is known to pull back and bust about anything. I believe I heard something on these new bungee type ties but cant remember exactly what that was, anyone have any thoughts on the two different trailer ties?


Never use a bungee, if they break they can take an eye out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't it ok to just have the horse untied when in the trailer? That's the way we do it. He has a halter on but is free. He has a corner bag of hay to munch on and is happy for the most part. Take him out I snap on the lead, open the butt bar and head out, but he is not tied to anything. Is that bad?
This is in a two horse slant, and Mac always rides in the front/smaller area which is really snug for him.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My horses aren't tied in the trailer either. If I had to, I would not use a bungee, but a solid tie with a quick release snap.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My horses are tied with a nylon strap with a quick release. Its a three horse slant. I don't want anyone getting their heads down, so feel tying them is the best way to prevent that. Plus they have a drop down window to look out.


----------

